# New Forum?



## RancherDan (Oct 9, 2013)

I just received an invitation to join. Seems I'm the first member. 

Good luck getting started guys!

Dan


----------



## cattle (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes we are Dan, thanks for joining! 

If you know any other ranchers please let them know we're just getting started.


----------



## RancherDan (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll let them know. Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## SuzyDaniels (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah! New forum! Hi everyone!


----------



## havasu (Oct 11, 2013)

Greetings!


----------



## cattle (Sep 12, 2013)

Glad to have you guys join us!


----------

